
Snickerdoodle FPGA and ARM board - DigitalJack
https://www.crowdsupply.com/krtkl/snickerdoodle/crowdfunding
======
stmw
This appears to have first gotten funded in 2015?

~~~
naikrovek
Yes. And you can order if you click through a page or two.

This is probably the first availability of these since the crowdfunding
campaign.

~~~
stmw
That just seems like a long time?, but glad it's getting shipped.

